# Microphone Records Static? Creative Sound Blaster PCI.



## The Jonatan (Sep 19, 2004)

I feel kinda lame coming here... as I'm the techy in my family, but I really don't know who to turn to. Basic thing is... my mic isn't read by anything. Here's the details.

I have an Altec Lansing headset/mic combo. Cords are plugged into the correct places and everything like that. I've used the mic on many many occasions, but when I went to do a voice-over for a film I shot, no luck.

I tried using the mic on other programs like Yahoo! Messenger and Sound Recorder. Yahoo! Messenger didn't even recognize it... and the Sound Recorder just played back a bunch of static.

My sound card is a Creative Sound Blaster PCI. I've had a few mic troubles before... but that was because Line In became accidentally muted. I went ahead and turned all the system volumes all the way up... just to make SURE that wasn't the problem.

I also tried it with the "1 Microphone Boost" option (under advanced options in volume control) checked and unchecked.

Also, in volume control (under recording devices) I've tried it by selecting all of the options (Line In, Mic Volume, Stereo Mix, Phone Line, Aux Volume, Video Volume, CD Audio) none of which worked... though common sense tells me Line In is what should be selected regardless.

It's not Microsoft's problem. It can't be Altec Lansing's problem... for I've used the mic many times. They make really quality products, and the headset still works. So, I have come to you, in need of some help. (For this film I mentioned earlier is my friend's final for his introduction to film class...)

Thanks for any help that can be provided. It's truly appreciated.


----------

